# Generation of Intel Core 2 duo E7500 2.93 Ghz??



## tanmaycoder (Aug 15, 2013)

Which Generation does Intel Core 2 duo E7500 (2.93 Ghz) belong to? Latest i series Processors from Intel belong to 2nd/3rd/4th Generations as advertised by Intel. I checked the Intel Website and it specifies the core 2 duo as "previous" generation processors & doesn't clearly mentions the generation. Which generation does Intel P4 belong to? I need this information as I have Intel Core 2 duo E7500 & want to develop intel apps on my PC using its SDK but the hardware requirements of same is 2nd generation Intel Processors.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## gautam21ghosh (Aug 16, 2013)

tanmaycoder said:


> Which Generation does Intel Core 2 duo E7500 (2.93 Ghz) belong to? Latest i series Processors from Intel belong to 2nd/3rd/4th Generations as advertised by Intel. I checked the Intel Website and it specifies the core 2 duo as "previous" generation processors & doesn't clearly mentions the generation. Which generation does Intel P4 belong to? I need this information as I have Intel Core 2 duo E7500 & want to develop intel apps on my PC using its SDK but the hardware requirements of same is 2nd generation Intel Processors.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.



Actually "Intel core 2 duo" is the second generation processors, previous version of "Intel core 2 duo" is "Intel core" processors.

I am not sure actually, please check this link, it will clearly says
[*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Intel_processors]


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2013)

tanmaycoder said:


> Which Generation does Intel Core 2 duo E7500 (2.93 Ghz) belong to? Latest i series Processors from Intel belong to 2nd/3rd/4th Generations as advertised by Intel. I checked the Intel Website and it specifies the core 2 duo as "previous" generation processors & doesn't clearly mentions the generation. Which generation does Intel P4 belong to? I need this information as I have Intel Core 2 duo E7500 & want to develop intel apps on my PC using its SDK but the hardware requirements of same is 2nd generation Intel Processors.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.



the Generation naming scheme started from Nehalem AFAIK - so Nehalem is the first generation SB is the second, IB third and now haswell is the 4th generation core cpu.

So as per the software's requiremenet you need to have at-lest a sandy bridge or better cpu.


----------

